

Why does everyone hate GoDaddy? - FramesPerSushi

I have my own personal reasons to dislike them, but I'd be interested in knowing some of the key reasons for their almost universal hate in the tech world.
======
dangrossman
They have a history of confiscating domains on behalf of authorities without a
court order or other legal reason. They helped author SOPA, written into
drafts of the bill as the registrar to receive confiscated domains, the same
way they already are for ICE/DHS. Registering your domain through them is a
completely unnecessary risk to one of your business's most valuable assets. No
moral or ethical stance about their former CEO, their "hot girls" advertising,
or their upsell tactics is necessary to pass them over.

------
orn
Because you can not get anything done without them trying to up-sell you
services that you do NOT need, they use some questionable tactics. You have to
Opt out of services you don't need, it goes page after page. Safe yourself the
headache go with NameCheap.com or some other respectable company.

------
hmsimha
There are several users who've posted horror stories of how they accidentally
deleted their domain when trying to disable autorenew as a result of godaddy's
misleading UI, who were then told that the domain name had already been
auctioned off upon contacting godaddy about the mistake (keep in mind this was
during a time frame for which they had already paid for the domain name, not
after expiration)

------
nosecreek
I have my own personal moral reasons for not wanting to support them
financially, but I also find that from a technical standpoint their shared
hosting and domain management is terrible. I find the control panels extremely
confusing, and the few times I have had to host WordPress sites with them they
were slow as molasses in January.

------
DigitalSea
They've always been a questionable company. Compassionless customer service
(unless you're buying something), the fact they are always trying to up-sell
you and the biggest of all: the fact they were massive supporters of SOPA.

------
technologizer
The one time I made the mistake of buying something from them -- a domain-name
evaluation -- they treated me like a patsy. I feel like I lose brain cells
every time I come anywhere near their site or their ads.

------
robdoherty2
They were a big supporter of the SOPA legislation, for one.

~~~
criswell
This is why I don't. If you don't support an open internet I don't support
you. I'm also not crazy about the hunting elephants thing.

------
shadowrunner
The evening I heard about the elephant killing, I moved all my domains from
GoDaddy and swore them off forever. By the time SOPA happened, they were
already dead to me.

